# Master Woodworking Plans a Sham



## PurpLev

Thanks for the headsup… I hate it when things like that pop up. taking advantage of other people, and trying to make a buck from nothing at all. some people should just get a job.


----------



## bobthebuilder647

I e-mailed a similar add and asked if it was thousands of plans or thousands of links and they never responded so I didnt buy it.
Thanks for the heads up on this one.


----------



## papadan

They sell CDs on Fleabay all the time. They sell for about $5 and get 10-15 shipping for an envelope. Noting but web addys and links. A friend bought one a few years ago and it had a link to my plans page on it. LOL Google free plans and you will find thousands to choose from, even google for a specific plan and you get a lot of them to choose from.


----------



## bigike

hey thanks for the heds up on the ebay cds papadan i was going to buy one thank u sooo much i wonder why ebay hasen't shut them down?


----------



## DerekL

eBay hasn't shut them down because they keep paying their fees into eBay's coffers.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thats wy I love to have learn´t this site and become a member you tell even abaut the crap aut there so everybody here have a win - win situation every time you tell bad or good thing´s to discover and learn from

Dennis


----------



## NBeener

Here's the administrative info for their website. Notice that they hide behind a proxy, in order to make them more difficult to find:

Administrative Contact:
Private, Registration 
Domains by Proxy, Inc.
DomainsByProxy.com
15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
United States
(480) 624-2599 Fax-(480) 624-2598

If you've been harmed ($$$) by them, or are simply upset at their business practices, maybe giving Domains By Proxy a call … and … an earful … could help.

I hate white-collar thieves every bit as much as a guy that smashes your car window to steal your stereo.

A thief is a thief.


----------



## davidpettinger

Unfortunately, it is spelled out in the second sentence of their ad. *"The disc is packed with thousands of links containing every type of woodworking project" * Buyer beware. I do not like web sites like this either, but there is nothing Ebay can or will do. This outfit states it clearly in their ad. A few years ago, a company in Tennessee came out with a directory for the internet, $9.99 on Ebay, worst rated item I believe of all time, but it sold thousands of copies. I think that by the time the directory was published, something like half the addresses were no longer valid.


----------



## cabinetmaster

Thanks for the heads up. I'll not buy eiother.


----------

